# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Về thăm làng chiếu Định Yên - Lang Dinh Yen

## dulichnt

Là một người hay đi du lịch, độc giả Quang Vinh đã chia sẻ những cảm xúc trong một lần ghé thăm làng nghề truyền thống hơn trăm năm tuổi là nghề dệt chiếu.

Xã Định Yên thuộc huyện Lấp Vò của tỉnh Đồng Tháp, nằm cách thị xã Sa Đéc khoảng 30 km. Tôi đến địa phận xã Định Yên vào một buổi sáng cuối tuần. Đường vào xã là một con đường làng khá nhỏ nhưng đã được tráng nhựa khang trang. Bà con nơi đây sống chủ yếu bằng nghề trồng lúa và dệt chiếu. Từ cổng chào phía quốc lộ 80 chạy hướng vào xã Định Yên chừng 2km là tôi đã thấy những bó lác nhuộm đủ màu đỏ, xanh, vàng, tím… được bà con phơi cập hai mé lộ. Tiếng máy dệt và đôi tay thoăn thoắt của những người thợ dệt chiếu lành nghề là ấn tượng đầu tiên khi tôi đến đây. Chạy thêm 4km nữa thì tôi bắt gặp một quán nước bên đường nên dừng lại nghỉ chân. Thấy bà chủ quán đang nhuộm màu lác nên tôi lân la lại gần hỏi chuyện.




Gia đình của bà Ba sinh sống bằng nghề dệt chiếu đã hơn 50 năm. Bà Ba đã 70 tuổi nhưng vẫn rất nhanh nhẹn và khỏe mạnh. Để kiếm thêm thu nhập bà Ba mở quán nước nhỏ cho khách du lịch nghỉ chân. Bà Ba kể: “Ngày xưa ở đây nhộn nhịp lắm con ơi! 10 nhà thì cả 10 nhà làm nghề dệt chiếu. Ban ngày mọi người làm việc cật lực chỉ rãnh vào ban đêm nên họp chợ vào giữa khuya ở gần chùa An Phước. Cứ tầm 12h đêm là chợ họp, vài giờ là tan chợ nên mọi người còn gọi là chợ ma”. Khi nghe tôi hỏi: “Còn bây giờ thì sao hả bà?”, bà Ba thoáng buồn: “Bây giờ thì 10 nhà chỉ còn chừng hai nhà bám nghề thôi con. Thanh niên đa phần đã lên thành phố làm công nhân hết rồi. Chợ ma cũng không còn nữa. Bạn hàng tới tận nhà để mua. Muốn gì chỉ cần alô một tiếng”.

Quán café võng của bà Ba

Gia đình bà Ba là một trong số ít những gia đình còn dệt chiếu bằng tay, máy dệt hơn 20 triệu nên nhà bà không mua nổi. Công việc dệt tay cần phải có hai người, một người dùng cây xuyên lác qua khung cói, một người ngồi dệt. Dệt tay cần sự tỉ mỉ nên mỗi ngày chỉ dệt được khoảng 2-3 chiếc chiếu. Một chiếc chiếu có giá từ 60.000-70.000 đồng. Trong khi giá lác nguyên liệu là 14.000-15.000/kg, cộng thêm phẩm màu, tính ra bán một chiếc chiếu tiền lời không được là bao.




Theo sự chỉ dẫn của bà Ba, tôi đến bến sông gần chợ Định Yên để tìm hiểu về chợ lác. Nơi đây lúc nào cũng tấp nập xuồng ghe, người khuân kẻ vác, mua bán lác dệt chiếu. Lác được chở từ miệt Vũng Liêm, Vĩnh Long lên đây. Lác của Vũng Liêm là lựa chọn hàng đầu của người dệt chiếu vì lác Vũng Liêm được lựa chọn kỹ, phơi vừa nắng, có độ dai, dệt chiếu sẽ bền và sử dụng được lâu. Tại bến sông này còn bày bán các phẩm màu để nhuộm lác. Nhìn cảnh nhộn nhịp người mua kẻ bán như thế bỗng dưng tôi thấy yêu quê hương, yêu làng nghề dệt chiếu hơn bao giờ hết.


Nghề dệt chiếu tuy không phải kiếm được nhiều tiền nhưng đã nuôi sống biết bao gia đình, biết bao con người. Trong sự phát triển như vũ bão của nền kinh tế thị trường mà người dân xã Định Yên vẫn lưu giữ được làng nghề truyền thống qua hàng trăm năm thì quả là một điều đáng quý.

Chúng tôi chia tay bà Ba, chia tay làng nghề dệt chiếu Định Yên trong một niềm vui nho nhỏ. Ông bà ta nói quả không sai “đi một ngày đàng học một sàng khôn”. Hôm nay tôi đã biết thêm được một làng nghề truyền thống của quê hương mình. Có đi mới biết được để làm ra được một chiếc chiếu đẹp đâu phải là điều đơn giản, có đi mới biết được là không nghề nào kiếm ra tiền mà không phải đổ mồ hôi, công sức. Đi để trải nghiệm, đi để soi rọi chính mình.

----------


## namtram

bây j có nhiều loại mành TQ nhập vào VN Nhưng nằm chiếu vẫn là thích nhất

----------

